# Heat Master Press Repair



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

Anyone know where i can get a heatmaster press repaired?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

What's wrong with it? Or should I say, what is it or is it not doing?


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

the display stays stuck at 400....but the press is reading 485 when i test it...heat element can't be adjusted

john


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I know someone who had a similar problem. It kept getting hotter and hotter until it was extremely hot. I'll have to find out what the problem was. I was the one that fixed it, but it's been a while ago and can't remember what was the problem. There was either some wiring issues or a switch problem. I don't know of anyone in particular that fixes them. You may want to ask the company you purchased the press from.


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah that why i'm asking...seems heatmaster is no more..thanks so far...let me know if you have any more info


----------



## dewitt (Dec 1, 2007)

Does anyone know how to repair or should I say what could be wrong with a top platen when it's not heating evenly. I get good heat in the back and though the front part does get hot, it's obviously not as hot as the tempretures setting.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Bernard, 

This is still good advice for this press:




JeridHill said:


> You may want to ask the company you purchased the press from.


----------



## mssweety1211 (May 9, 2009)

Hi Bernard,

Have you had any luck with your press? I am having the same issue today.


----------

